# IAMS Warning



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A friend from a rescue group sent this to me.


Dog and Cat Lovers BEWARE: Iams Is Dangerous to Dogs and Cats!

If you have a dog or cat at home, you should know that Iams is
dangerous to dogs and cats—both those in laboratories and maybe even
your own at home.

A People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) investigator went
undercover in an Iams contract laboratory and discovered and
documented dogs who had been living for up to six years at a time in
barren steel and cement cells, having huge chunks of muscle cut from
their thighs and their vocal cords severed. Twenty-seven dogs were
killed while others died of untreated illness. Many more went mad from
intense confinement.

These tests are not required by any law and could have been done
humanely in a home environment or vet clinic. Even so, Iams continues
to conduct tests just like the ones depicted in PETA's video footage.
Yet even with all this "nutritional" testing, Iams has been cited in
at least four states for selling food that fell short of the
nutritional content reported on the label! And the FDA recently
recalled 248,080 pounds of Iams dog food from New York, Pennsylvania,
Rhode Island, Michigan, Ohio, Indiana, and Kentucky after discovering
dangerous levels of an animo acid that can cause sickness in dogs.
Iams gets much of its meat supply from the rendering industry, which
is not regulated for quality assurance by the USDA and which supplies
big pet-food companies with meat that includes so-called "4-D meats"
(which come from dead, dying, disabled, or diseased animals) and
euthanized dogs and cats..
Please, if you love dogs and cats, don't buy Iams food, and tell
everyone else why they shouldn't either. To find out more and for a
list of pet-food manufacturers that don't test on animals in labs,
visit http://www.iamscruelty.com/


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That is so messed up. I'm so mad right now. It's a dog food company. Why do they do those kinds of testings?! What's the point? The stinking tsunamis need to hit the Iam's labs!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

OMG, that's horrible. I'm going to tell everyone I know.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats totally what i was talking about before!!! in the avatar...thats the dogs Iams pic.







they're even in the issue of Animal Times (for peta) in the holiday issue. page 13.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 28 2004, 03:25 PM
> *A friend from a rescue group sent this to me.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


oh great and maxi eats the dry iams


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Before I found out what Iams does to the poor doggies they use at their labs. i bougth their food once (a while back), so I went back to the store where I bought the bag and returned the food with no problems at all.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I remember seeing this a while back on this forum, and when I found out this crap happened, I was so pissed. I get very sad when I see bad things in general, I am very emotional, and when I saw video footage of the dogs with the cut out muscle just lying on the floor with the wound open, and the dogs are drooling on the floor recovering from the anesthesia, it just about made me hurl. I get so angry...I can't believe this happens right now in the United States of America in the year 2004...how archaic and cruel. Do people not have feelings, compassion, sympathy, empathy, or anything?







Just horrendous!! 

So, to continue my story, I emailed everyone I knew about IAMS and to not buy the product and to find other products that are associated with the company and avoid buying those products too.

Ugh, sick [email protected] and what they will do for money.









~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 28 2004, 07:53 PM
> *I emailed everyone I knew about IAMS and to not buy the product and to find other products that are associated with the company and avoid buying those products too.*


yeah thanks Elegant for the email, i never knew a big company would do such horrible things to cute dogs!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Hmm, this might explain why my vet stopped carrying Iams...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I had read somthing about this on and old thread,but didnt realize till i watched this film,how horrilble>I used Iams till i read that thread,im so glad i changed.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

How horrible...how anyone can mistreat animals is so hard for me to understand. I will tell everyone I know.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I heard about this too... makes me so pissed & sick!!!























I've told everyone that I know with dogs about this! I am never buying or ever using any Iams products!! Isn't Eukanuba part of the Iams company?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Eukanuba is part of Iams...the same company. Did you guys check out the videos? It is so sick. Those poor dogs...they are suffering so much and you can see it on their faces. It's so sad. I will pass this along to everyone I know and please if you are feeding your dog Iams or Eukanuba, DON'T do it anymore. Their food sucks anyway. You can find healthier food for your dog at the same price.

This is so sick.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 28 2004, 11:04 PM
> *The only reason I knew about Iams and their cruelty to animals was because of Dr. Cathy!  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25964*


[/QUOTE]
Same here! It just gets so REAL when they're being so descriptive.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Does that include the Eukanuba group too?!!!!

Fudgecicles!!!! (my hubby's version of the fxxk word). I went to Iam's company site to find out what they have to say for themselves... and when I started seeing all this Eukanuba banner, I was like, oh no...

Does anyone know of BilJac's reputation on animal testing?


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Are they really the same company? OMG


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Dec 29 2004, 05:28 PM
> *Are they really the same company? OMG
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26145*


[/QUOTE]

I took a second look (just to make sure I didn't get too excited and cliked on some link)

YUP! SAME COMPANY!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I knew that Iams & Eukanuba were the same company, but I NEVER knew about the animal testing and all the cruelty!









I'm going to change Abby's food now, I don't think she really enjoyed the Eukanuba (well not as much as I thought she would) and the package is almost finished.

I need a food that I can get here in Australia... any suggestions?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

they have a list of dog food that dont test on animals. 

Foods that dont test on animals

**nutro isnt listed...but i dont know if that means that they test on animals. you know?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 29 2004, 07:56 PM
> *they have a list of dog food that dont test on animals.
> 
> Foods that dont test on animals
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, I've never heard of most of those on the list. I'm glad to see that Kallie's food, Newman's Own, is on the list, though!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Dec 29 2004, 04:16 PM
> *Does anyone know of BilJac's reputation on animal testing?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26143*


[/QUOTE]
I don't think biljacs is that great. It could be a coincident, but my babies had allergy issues when they were on biljacs. I'm using Natural Balance and it's on the the DrCathy's list of food that don't test on animals. And I must say, I'm relieved that it is because I would have been so miserable having to look for another brand again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 29 2004, 07:56 PM
> *they have a list of dog food that dont test on animals.
> 
> Foods that dont test on animals
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Here's a copy of a letter from Nutro in response to a question about animal testing:

Thank you for your shared concern regarding the issue of animal testing. Nutro has never done any invasive research of any kind. 

AAFCO is the regulatory agency that monitors the manufacturing and labeling of the feed industry and they have established standards to insure the health of your pets. In order to be sure Nutro's pet foods meet these standards, Nutro does limited, strictly non-invasive, nutritional feeding studies. Tests during these studies consist of nothing more than what your personal veterinarian would routinely do for your dog or cat. This insures that Nutro can provide the highest quality pet food in the industry. Companies who do no feeding studies have no way of knowing if their foods meet the AAFCO minimum nutritional standards. That's not good enough for Nutro. Our primary concern is to insure the health and well being of the millions of dogs and cats that eat our foods every day. 

We are a privately owned company serving the pet care community for over 75 years. I can safely say that over 90% of our employees are pet owners. We have been an industry leader in many of the positive changes adopted by this industry in terms of ingredients, nutrition, and ethics. We hold ourselves to a standard that is neither required nor enforced by law. We certainly respect and honor the various views of our consumers but, we do not hold specific political interest nor do we promote special interest groups. 

We welcome further dialog with you on this issue. Please feel free to call us Toll Free Monday through Friday 8 AM - 5 PM at (800) 833-8330. 

Please let me know if I can be of further assistance. 

At your service, 

Roger H. P. Clark 

This is from the IAMS cruelty website:

Other "Pet Food" Companies: Contracting With Killers

Nutro Products, Inc. 
Nutro hired the facility in question to test its dog and cat foods. For years, Nutro representatives have been telling consumers that the company does not use animals in laboratories to test its pet foods. Now, we know differently. 

Nutro has not responded to our concerns. Please demand that Nutro end its use of animals in laboratories:

Jerry Sicherman, CEO
Nutro Products, Inc. 
445 Wilson Way
City of Industry, CA 91744
1-800-833-5330


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link that describes some of the nutritional testing done on animals by some of the top companies, including Hills Science Diet:

http://www.buav.org/campaigns/petfood/companies.html


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Dec 30 2004, 09:24 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a copy of a letter from Nutro in response to a question about animal testing:

Thank you for your shared concern regarding the issue of animal testing. Nutro has never done any invasive research of any kind. 

AAFCO is the regulatory agency that monitors the manufacturing and labeling of the feed industry and they have established standards to insure the health of your pets. In order to be sure Nutro's pet foods meet these standards, Nutro does limited, strictly non-invasive, nutritional feeding studies. Tests during these studies consist of nothing more than what your personal veterinarian would routinely do for your dog or cat. This insures that Nutro can provide the highest quality pet food in the industry. Companies who do no feeding studies have no way of knowing if their foods meet the AAFCO minimum nutritional standards. That's not good enough for Nutro. Our primary concern is to insure the health and well being of the millions of dogs and cats that eat our foods every day. 

We are a privately owned company serving the pet care community for over 75 years. I can safely say that over 90% of our employees are pet owners. We have been an industry leader in many of the positive changes adopted by this industry in terms of ingredients, nutrition, and ethics. We hold ourselves to a standard that is neither required nor enforced by law. We certainly respect and honor the various views of our consumers but, we do not hold specific political interest nor do we promote special interest groups. 

We welcome further dialog with you on this issue. Please feel free to call us Toll Free Monday through Friday 8 AM - 5 PM at (800) 833-8330. 

Please let me know if I can be of further assistance. 

At your service, 

Roger H. P. Clark 

This is from the IAMS cruelty website:

Other "Pet Food" Companies: Contracting With Killers

Nutro Products, Inc. 
Nutro hired the facility in question to test its dog and cat foods. For years, Nutro representatives have been telling consumers that the company does not use animals in laboratories to test its pet foods. Now, we know differently. 

Nutro has not responded to our concerns. Please demand that Nutro end its use of animals in laboratories:

Jerry Sicherman, CEO
Nutro Products, Inc. 
445 Wilson Way
City of Industry, CA 91744
1-800-833-5330
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26264
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is interesting... so he can honestly say that his company does not use animals for testing because he contracts with others companies that do? Sort of like a pet store saying they absolutely do not buy from puppymills... what they don't say is they buy from brokers who buy from puppymills....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ok i gotta ask is it normal for dog/cat food to be made partly from dead dogs/cats? becuase that just seems really wrong to me (but i dont know maybe its normal) i mean isnt that how all that mad cow stuff started feeding cows other dead cows

Either way its time i start looking for a new food i am gonna go looking around town as soon as i get back home


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 30 2004, 10:03 AM
> *is it normal for dog/cat food to be made partly from dead dogs/cats?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26302*


[/QUOTE]















WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 30 2004, 11:03 AM
> *Ok i gotta ask is it normal for dog/cat food to be made partly from dead dogs/cats? becuase that just seems really wrong to me (but i dont know maybe its normal) i mean isnt that how all that mad cow stuff started feeding cows other dead cows
> 
> Either way its time i start looking for a new food i am gonna go looking around town as soon as i get back home
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26302*


[/QUOTE]

Lilly, take a look at Newman's Own... it is all organic .... no animal testing.....This is what I feed Kallie and she loves it....

Link to Newmans Own Organics


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 30 2004, 11:10 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















WHAT?!?!?!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26306
[/B][/QUOTE]




> meat that includes so-called "4-D meats"
> (which come from dead, dying, disabled, or diseased animals) and
> *euthanized dogs and cats..*[/B]


 ewwwwwww!

Kallie/Catcher's Mom thanks i will see if they have it around me its a pretty small so i dont know but i will look


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 30 2004, 11:03 AM
> *Ok i gotta ask is it normal for dog/cat food to be made partly from dead dogs/cats? becuase that just seems really wrong to me (but i dont know maybe its normal) i mean isnt that how all that mad cow stuff started feeding cows other dead cows
> 
> Either way its time i start looking for a new food i am gonna go looking around town as soon as i get back home
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26302*


[/QUOTE]


Another source of meat that isn't mentioned on pet food labels is pet byproducts, the bodies of dogs and cats. In 1990 the San Francisco Chronicle reported that euthanized companion animals were found in pet foods. Although pet food company executives and the National Renderers Association vehemently denied the report, the American Veterinary Medical Association and the FDA confirmed the story. The pets serve a viable purpose by providing foodstuff for the animal feed chain, said Lea McGovern, chief of the FDA's animal feed safety branch. Because of the sheer volume of animals rendered and the similarity in protein content between poultry byproducts and processed dogs and cats, rendering plant workers say it would be impossible for purchasers to know the exact contents of what they buy. 

Horrible thought, isn't it?

Another concern is that the drug Phenobarbital is used in euthanasia and survives the rendering process, and is then passed on to our pets. It is a powerful drug used to treat neurological disorders (Lady gets it for seizures) that can have serious side effects:

SIDE EFFECTS 

Phenobarbital inhibits seizures by decreasing the activity of neurons. Unfortunately, this effect is not specific to the neurons involved in the seizures but affects other neurons as well. Many of the potential side effects of this drug are caused by this effect on neurons. These side effects can include sedation, lethargy, excessive urination, excessive thirst and excessive hunger, hyperexcitability, ataxia (loss of coordination or hind end weakness) and restlessness. Most of these side effects diminish or disappear after the first few weeks of therapy. Excessive urination, excessive thirst and excessive hunger are the most common long-term side effects. 



LIVER DAMAGE 

Chronic or long term use (over 3 months) of Phenobarbital can lead to scarring in the liver and liver failure in a small percentage of dogs. Caught early enough, liver damage can be reversed with simple changes in diet, the reduction or elimination of Phenobarbital, and possibly the addition of milk thistle. If left too long, however, liver damage can be irreversible and fatal.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

what bout Hill's brand? 
I hate NOT having a choice of which food I can feed Kodie!











** I have been avoiding this thread because its depressing.. it stresses me out too much!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 30 2004, 11:17 AM
> *Kallie/Catcher's Mom thanks i will see if they have it around me its a pretty small so i dont know but i will look
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Tallahassee, Delray and Lake Park were the only Florida cities listed. I'm not sure if you're near those cities. If not, you can get it online, though, because when I typed it in to a search, a lot of names came up. Here is one of them: 

Source for Newman's Own Dog Food


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Dec 30 2004, 11:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another source of meat that isn't mentioned on pet food labels is pet byproducts, the bodies of dogs and cats. In 1990 the San Francisco Chronicle reported that euthanized companion animals were found in pet foods. Although pet food company executives and the National Renderers Association vehemently denied the report, the American Veterinary Medical Association and the FDA confirmed the story. The pets serve a viable purpose by providing foodstuff for the animal feed chain, said Lea McGovern, chief of the FDA's animal feed safety branch. Because of the sheer volume of animals rendered and the similarity in protein content between poultry byproducts and processed dogs and cats, rendering plant workers say it would be impossible for purchasers to know the exact contents of what they buy. 

Horrible thought, isn't it?

Another concern is that the drug Phenobarbital is used in euthanasia and survives the rendering process, and is then passed on to our pets. It is a powerful drug used to treat neurological disorders (Lady gets it for seizures) that can have serious side effects:

SIDE EFFECTS 

Phenobarbital inhibits seizures by decreasing the activity of neurons. Unfortunately, this effect is not specific to the neurons involved in the seizures but affects other neurons as well. Many of the potential side effects of this drug are caused by this effect on neurons. These side effects can include sedation, lethargy, excessive urination, excessive thirst and excessive hunger, hyperexcitability, ataxia (loss of coordination or hind end weakness) and restlessness. Most of these side effects diminish or disappear after the first few weeks of therapy. Excessive urination, excessive thirst and excessive hunger are the most common long-term side effects. 



LIVER DAMAGE 

Chronic or long term use (over 3 months) of Phenobarbital can lead to scarring in the liver and liver failure in a small percentage of dogs. Caught early enough, liver damage can be reversed with simple changes in diet, the reduction or elimination of Phenobarbital, and possibly the addition of milk thistle. If left too long, however, liver damage can be irreversible and fatal. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26315
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok I gotta ask. I can't stand it any more. Where does purina stand on these issues?








Also; Do you know anything about Blue Buffalo dog food?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 30 2004, 11:23 AM
> *what bout Hill's brand?
> I hate NOT having a choice of which food I can feed Kodie!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Both Hills and Purina test on animals. IMO, they don't make the best foods out there anyway.

There are a lot of great choices now, since people have become more aware of what's in pet food. Newman's food is supposed to be great. Halo makes Spots Stew, also a great food. http://www.halopets.com/ I have looked for Azmira foods, but it is almost impossible to get accordingly to a local pet boutique owner who used to carry it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok....i had a counselor (he used to be a dog trainer) at school tell me to get a cup of dog food....add some water...and see what floats up.


nutro max has HAIR in it. i think maybe it was FUR. i dont know. try it. i always thought that maybe i had shedded into the food...lol. but i tried it with a brand new bag. 

its disgusting. but you read what nutro wrote...they dont do "invasive" stuff. but they might test on animals. and did you know that they only need to have 6 out of 8 dogs SURVIVE the food trial. i think thats freaky.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a link to a report by the FDA on the presence of Phenobarbital in common pet food brands after samples were tested. (Scroll down towards the bottom to the table)

http://www.critterchat.net/pentobarbital.htm

Unfortunately, Nutro tops the list!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 30 2004, 02:10 PM
> *Here is a link to a report by the FDA on the presence of Phenobarbital in common pet food brands after samples were tested. (Scroll down towards the bottom to the table)
> 
> http://www.critterchat.net/pentobarbital.htm
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Okay... I looked at the list... I see Hill's listed but nothing on hill's l/d... and the other listed Hill's foods have nothing listed in the column with measurements. So what does that mean?? They dont have any trace of Phenobarbital? 
I am very confused after reading all about this food thing... Could you help me out? As you know, Kodie is on Hill's l/d (liver diet). I looked at that spots stew that you posted... it sounds good but what should i do? Which food should i buy for Kodie? The natural foods sound better to me.

question for everyone! Which brand food are you feeding your babies????


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 30 2004, 02:10 PM
> *Here is a link to a report by the FDA on the presence of Phenobarbital in common pet food brands after samples were tested. (Scroll down towards the bottom to the table)
> 
> http://www.critterchat.net/pentobarbital.htm
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You know whats funny... when i was at petsmart.. the man that was a rep for nutro was there and told me how natural the food is. He even showed me the labels of all the foods and tried to point out all the gross ingredients that were in all the other foods.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Dec 30 2004, 02:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay... I looked at the list... I see Hill's listed but nothing on hill's l/d... and the other listed Hill's foods have nothing listed in the column with measurements. So what does that mean?? They dont have any trace of Phenobarbital? 
I am very confused after reading all about this food thing... Could you help me out? As you know, Kodie is on Hill's l/d (liver diet). I looked at that spots stew that you posted... it sounds good but what should i do? Which food should i buy for Kodie? The natural foods sound better to me.

question for everyone! Which brand food are you feeding your babies????
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26373
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's hard when your Maltese has special dietary requirements, huh? That's my problem with Lady since she's diabetic. Diabetics need a low fat, super high fiber food and the premium foods made with human grade ingredients just don't work for her. I've tried them all, I think!

My opinion is that the # factor in choosing a food for a dog with medical issues is what is best for him. If l/d works for Kodie, then I'd stick with it. How about writing Hills, though, and letting them know your concern about animal testing?

Hills w/d is the formula for diabetics. The dry formula contains BDA, BHT and ethyquoxin so I won't feed it to Lady since she is also epileptic and they can trigger seizures. It also has cheap fillers as it's fiber source like corn and peanut hulls.

I compromised and feed her half commercial food (Natures Recipe Senior which is very high fiber and better ingredients than Hills - no corn fillers or peanut hulls, plus natural preservatives). The other half of her diet is fresh, homecooked steamed veggies and meat.

http://www.naturesrecipe.com/pages/dogprod...nior/senior.asp


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I have a couple of questions regarding Newman's own: Do you feed this to Cather?  Do you know if they ship?  I have looked on the site several times and the closest store from me is an hour away.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26383


[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't feed it to Catcher yet since he's still a puppy. When he is one year old I will switch him to this.... even though the bag does say it is for all ages, I just feel better with him having food designed just for puppies but I will start adding some in with his puppy kibble soon, since he is almost 8 months.

I don't believe Newman's ships but there are places that sell it online.... here is one:
Link to Seller of Newman's Own

Here's one reason why I like it: "Ingredients include Bell & Evans human grade all natural chicken and organic brown rice. Produced without using herbicides, pesticides, artificial fertilizers, irradiation, chemical additives, or preservatives."


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 30 2004, 02:42 PM
> *I love feeding Toby a "holistic" diet, but after seeing that list I am really confused and upset.  I mix a blend of three holistic foods into his bowl: Natural Balance (which was one the list--thank goodness--I am really happy with that product), O&M and Solid Gold Wee Bits (neither of these two were on the list).  Now I have some questions regarding this topic.  How up-to-date was that list?  Were all brands of dog food inquired about? (I know O&M is kind of an unusual brand)  And lastly, since these are "holistic" foods, doesn't it seem odd that they even though they are not on the list, that they would do animal testing?  Maybe I am naive, but the whole idea of "holistic" food is to have a better quality without doing harm to your pet, so aren't they defeating the purpose by doing animal testing?
> 
> Just a little FYI, I absolutly love the Natural Balance food for Toby and he seems to like it as well.  The O&M, I am iffy on--I don't know if I will buy it again.  I just bought some Solid Gold Wee Bits and I definitely will not be buying it again, I don't know why, but I am not pleased with it.  Toby eats it, but I get the feeling that it isn't as "holistic" as the Natural Balance food is.
> ...


*
I have a couple of questions regarding Newman's own: Do you feed this to Cather? Do you know if they ship? I have looked on the site several times and the closest store from me is an hour away.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26383
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

What happened there? So I need a a holistic, organic food that doesn't do animal testing; and I'd prefer it to be dry. Tell me what to buy? Please because I cant stand the guilt


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com+Dec 30 2004, 03:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway, try Newman's own.... I feed the dry... it is in the shape of flat triangles, which I like. And what other food gives its profits to charity! See below... is this wonderful or what!!

Below is a press release from Newman's Own Organics':Newman's Own Organics Press Release

*Charity*

NEWMAN’S OWN® ORGANICS GOES TO THE DOGS…AND CATS

*Paul Newman Pledges $100,000 to Animal Organizations at Launch of Organic Pet Food Line*

APTOS, Calif…Newman’s Own Organics announces the introduction of its new line of premium pet foods for dogs and cats that will benefit animals’ nutritional health as well as animal related causes.

All of the foods contain certified organic ingredients, including Bell & Evans® Chicken, and organic vegetables and grains. The products do not contain antibiotics, hormones, chemical ingredients or artificial preservatives, colors, or additives. The pet food, like all of Newman’s Own Organics’ products, has been certified by Oregon Tilth. Paul and Nell Newman have chosen to donate all of the charity money generated by the sale of the pet food to organizations that support animals’ well-being.

“Pets have always been a part of our family life,” says Nell Newman, cofounder and president of the organic company. “With the rise in the number of cat and dog problems directly related to poor nutrition, we want to offer pets the same high quality food we buy for ourselves. We’re excited that we have come up with an organic formulation that is nutritious and great tasting for our four-footed friends, while also helping those not so fortunate. This project has been ‘on the table’ for a long time; now, it’s in the bowl where it belongs.”

*Paul Newman gives away all his after-tax profits from the royalties from Newman’s Own and Newman’s Own Organics to educational and charitable organizations*.The specialty pet retailers participating in the launch of the new line of organic pet food will have the opportunity to help select the ten national animal and animal related organizations receiving the initial $100,000. “We look forward to focusing our donations on animal shelters and animal related services", says Peter Meehan, cofounder and CEO of Newman’s Own Organics.

Newman’s Own Organics pet food will be sold initially in independent specialty pet stores nationwide. The dry dog food is available in two life stage formulas: Chicken & Rice Adult Formula Dog Food and Chicken & Rice Formula Senior Dog Food in 5 lb., 12.5 lb., and 25 lb. bags. Canned dog food is available in Chicken & Brown Rice Formula and Chicken Formula in 12.7 oz cans. The dry cat food formulations are: Chicken & Rice Formula Cat & Kitten Food and Chicken & Rice Formula Senior Cat Food, which come in 3 lb. and 6.5 lb. bags. Canned food is available in three varieties: Chicken & Brown Rice Formula, Chicken & Salmon Formula, and Turkey Formula in 5.5 oz cans.

The following pet charities have been chosen to receive a $10,000 check from Paul Newman:

EAST: 
Angel Memorial Hospital
Massachusetts SPCA
Boston, MA
www.angell.org

North Shore Animal League
Long Island, NY
member.nsalamerica.org/site/PageServer

Friends of Animals
Darien, CT
www.friendsofanimals.org

SOUTHEAST: 
The Elephant Sanctuary
Hohenwald, TN
www.elephants.com

MIDWEST: 
AKC Canine Health Club Foundation
Aurora, OH
www.akcchf.org

Hearts United for Animals
Auburn, NE
www.hua.org

WEST: 
Best Friends Animal Sanctuary
Knab, UT
www.bestfriends.org

Peninsula Humane Society
San Mateo, CA
www.peninsulahumanesociety.org

Arizona Humane Society
Phoenix, AZ
www.azhumane.org

NORTHWEST: 
Humane Society for Seattle/King County
Bellevue, WA
www.seattlehumane.org


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 30 2004, 03:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. I'm switching foods.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Dec 30 2004, 03:39 PM
> *Thank you. I'm switching foods.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Let me know how it goes... Kallie loves it so much... she gobbles it down and then paws at her bowl wanting more!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

THat is just sickening!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I was just thinking about the products I use on my dogs for grooming. I wonder if any of them are tested on animals?


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 30 2004, 10:13 AM
> *Lilly, take a look at Newman's Own... it is all organic .... no animal testing.....This is what I feed Kallie and she loves it....
> 
> Link to Newmans Own Organics
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26309*


[/QUOTE]

Kallie/Catcher's mom,

Do you feed Catcher Newman's own? I am really wanting to switch Bella to NO b/c I shop at whole foods and they sell it there so it would be easy to get, BUT she is still eating puppy food and I can't find that they have a puppy food. 
Just wondering. I guess I can wait a few months until my vet ok's the switch.

Nicolle


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916+Jan 1 2005, 09:55 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kallie/Catcher's mom,

Do you feed Catcher Newman's own? I am really wanting to switch Bella to NO b/c I shop at whole foods and they sell it there so it would be easy to get, BUT she is still eating puppy food and I can't find that they have a puppy food. 
Just wondering. I guess I can wait a few months until my vet ok's the switch.

Nicolle
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26714
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Nicolle, 

No, I still have Catcher on the Royal Canin Toy Breed kibble. Newman's says it is for adult dogs, so I don't think Catcher is ready for it yet. I'll probably start adding it to his food at 11 months and then by a year will have him totally weaned off the Royal Canin. I have searched the web and don't see a Newman's puppy food but Sissie's mom mentioned a very small kibble, so maybe it is brand new. I will switch if there is a Newman's puppy food.

If I happen to see our vet, I will ask him, though, if they can switch to adult food any sooner than 12 months. I'd like to get him on it ASAP.... I really like the fact that they use chicken without added hormones, antibiotics, etc. and use a lot of organic ingredients, plus give their profits to charity, etc. Just a great company.... great food.... 

I know what you mean about the convenience of buying it at your grocery store. I shop at Earth Fare and they carry it so, yes, it is so easy to just pick it up along with my food... one less trip to make to the dog food store.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Dec 31 2004, 03:05 PM
> *I was just thinking about the products I use on my dogs for grooming. I wonder if any of them are tested on animals?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26599*


[/QUOTE]

Here's a link to a very extensive list of companies that do not test on animals.

http://pw1.netcom.com/~axleplus/stuff/hotstuff/compgood.html

If you read product labels, they will usually state whether or not they are cruelty free (not tested on animals).


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 1 2005, 09:01 AM
> *Hi Nicolle,
> 
> No, I still have Catcher on the Royal Canin Toy Breed kibble. Newman's says it is for adult dogs, so I don't think Catcher is ready for it yet. I'll probably start adding it to his food at 11 months and then by a year will have him totally weaned off the Royal Canin. I have searched the web and don't see a Newman's puppy food but Sissie's mom mentioned a very small kibble, so maybe it is brand new. I will switch if there is a Newman's puppy food.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you for all your help! I have one more question...
How much of the NO does Kallie eat daily? The feeding reccomendation are for dogs 15lbs and under so I was not sure what a smaller dog (under 15lbs.) would eat. I know b/c of the quality ingredents that less food is required than a food of lesser quality.

Thank you again!
Nicolle


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916+Jan 1 2005, 10:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your help! I have one more question...
How much of the NO does Kallie eat daily? The feeding reccomendation are for dogs 15lbs and under so I was not sure what a smaller dog (under 15lbs.) would eat. I know b/c of the quality ingredents that less food is required than a food of lesser quality.

Thank you again!
Nicolle
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26723
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know what you mean about the feeding recommendations.....wish they would have info for smaller dogs. I feed her 1/2 cup. I based this on what other foods say for her size. She was 10.8 but the vet wanted her to lose a couple pounds. She is now 9.8. I feed her 1/4 cup for breakfast and 1/4 for dinner. She does get a couple treats a day.... she insists!!







I use Mr. Pugley's Peanut Butter treats from Earth Fare and she gets a couple a day or sometimes I use the Kong Trail Mix treats. 

What I really need to do when I have a chance is to figure the calories for the NO and treats and the calorie needs for her size, so I can make sure she is getting the right amount..... I hope to get to this task soon!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jan 1 2005, 12:30 PM
> *Wow I did not know that Iams and Eukanaba was made by Proctor & Gamble!!!!  For those that are unaware P&G is/was a huge pulp mill corporation.  I know they sold some or maybe most of their pulpmills to other pulpmills.  We lived in a pulp mill town, and guess who was ran the pulpmill - yep P&G.  I have never bought any of their products since.  What the heck is a huge corporation mainly making paper products doing making dog food?????  Sure makes you wonder what they put in their dog food - yuck
> 
> Edit:  oops before I knew that Eukanaba was made by P&G, Digby was on it very briefly, but I did not like it atll, poor girl everytime she pooped she would yelp and I heard this from others too!  What did they do put sawdust or something in their food?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
P & G owns about 70 brands that we use everyday.....They are quite diversified with such brands as Crest, Clairol, Bounty, Cascade, Charmin, Febreze, Folger's, Giorgio Beverly Hills, Ivory, Joy, Max Factor, Cheer, Dawn, Helmut Lang, Herbel Essences, Cover Girl, Hugo Boss, Pepto-Bismol and many more......... they are just totally huge!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you know that four of the five major pet food companies in the United States are subsidiaries of major multinational food production companies? Hills Science Diet is a subsidiary of Colgate-Palmolive; 9 Lives, Gravy Train, Kibbles ‘n Bits, and Recipe are subsidiaries of Heinz; Alpo and Mighty Dog are subsidiaries of Nestle; and Kal Kan, Mealtime, and Pedigree are subsidiaries of Mars.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ladysmom...thats crazy. i totally didnt know that. that really shows you how big those companies are!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, the pet food industry is a spin off from those large companies so that they can use (and make big bucks on) the waste from the human food industry, the by-products that are unfit for human consumption. Beaks, blood, grains that are starting to mold, so-called floor sweepings (peanut hulls, soy bean mill run, etc.) are all thrown in to some pet foods.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 3 2005, 12:37 PM
> *Did you know that four of the five major pet food companies in the United States are subsidiaries of major multinational food production companies?  Hills Science Diet is a subsidiary of Colgate-Palmolive; 9 Lives, Gravy Train, Kibbles ‘n Bits, and Recipe are subsidiaries of Heinz; Alpo and Mighty Dog are subsidiaries of Nestle; and Kal Kan, Mealtime, and Pedigree are subsidiaries of Mars.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27144*


[/QUOTE]
Geez I didn't know that, that is just nuts!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 4 2005, 01:00 PM
> *Not to get off on another subject, but...
> 
> I know it is disgusting to think of what happens in pet food factories, but  I hate to be the wake up call, but several of these things happen in factories where human food is made.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I've heard about his and I just don't like to think about it...I love chocolate and it's so gross to think that there can be bugs and hairs in it but it's a fact.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have heard about people getting sick just by drinking out of a pop can. There was like mouse/rat pee and poop on the can. My aunt washes the tops off cans now.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 4 2005, 11:00 AM
> *Not to get off on another subject, but...
> 
> I know it is disgusting to think of what happens in pet food factories, but  I hate to be the wake up call, but several of these things happen in factories where human food is made.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ewwww


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 4 2005, 12:00 PM
> *Not to get off on another subject, but...
> 
> I know it is disgusting to think of what happens in pet food factories, but  I hate to be the wake up call, but several of these things happen in factories where human food is made.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 GROSS!!!! But, I don't think I will stop eating Hershey bars...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

hmmm, I might stop eating hershey bars until I start fogetting I read about this.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Iams and animal shelters



Now shelters are not promoting iams...I think this is great.....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Jan 21 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Iams and animal shelters
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is great to hear!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Jan 21 2005, 05:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great to hear!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30744
[/B][/QUOTE]
A GREAT BIG YEAH


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Did anyone see that new show on animal planet... Your fairy dog godmother or whatever its called... where they pick 3 different families for the dog to choose from and then animal experts determine which family the dog wants to be with. The give the winning family a years supply for IAMS dog food. umm... isnt that interesting?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 25 2005, 10:37 AM
> *Did anyone see that new show on animal planet... Your fairy dog godmother or whatever its called... where they pick 3 different families for the dog to choose from and then animal experts determine which family the dog wants to be with.  The give the winning family a years supply for IAMS dog food. umm... isnt that interesting?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31318*


[/QUOTE]


I saw that...I like that show...it is called "Who Gets the Dog?"....
The big dog show (tournament of champions" or something like that is also is sponsored by Iams and Eukaneuba and gives away the dog food.


----------

